# Ranitomeya benedicta - Skinny with Marks on the Head.



## Zibi (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello! 

I am looking on some healthcare related advice. I have a Ranitomeya benedicta that has not been gaining weight and skinny, is around 7 moths OOW, however has some marks on the head and I am curios of what are your thoughts? I am thinking internal parasites in the gastro-intestinal tract. 

Thank you!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please cut and paste this into a reply to this thread, and answer all the questions in detail, including photos of the viv:









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The scratches make me wonder if he could have been caught somewhere. It would be helpful to ask if he was mia for a while in his viv?


----------

